# observation vs. outpatient e/m



## usmso (Nov 16, 2010)

Please help clarify.  If pregnant pt goes to hospital for a labor check or our on-call doctor after speaking to pt on phne asks pt to go to L&D for assessment.  Our dr does see pt and monitors somehwhat.  What code do you bill?? The E/M codes 99212-99215 or the observation status codes???


----------



## mfharris (Dec 6, 2010)

*L&D observation*

Pt brought in for observation: Documentation must have a written order " pt placed on observation status"  Initiation time must be documented and discharge time must be documented.  A plan for observation and performance of periodic reassessments must be documented.  A detailed or comprehensive history/ a detailed or comprehensive examination must be documented. A discharge summary must be documented.   If you meet the documentation guiidelines you may use the observation codes 90218-99220 and subsequent (if pt stay more than a day) 99224-99226

If your record fall short of observation guidelines, then you MAYmeet the prolonged services , and again time must be documented and reassessment. In this case you would document the E/M done plus the additional time of reassessments. TIME must be documented ( total time spent with patient after the initial assessment, reassessing) and must document what was done.


----------

